# Shear Brilliant No. 5 parlor stove



## ctmixer (Jul 13, 2015)

Thought it would be nice to introduce myself- My name is david and im from cedar falls iowa- Im a Ct Tech at our local hospital- have two daughter in college- Im a true believer of the constitution especially the 1st and 2nd amendment- im a  antique novice- enjoy collecting guns and coins- have a great river rock stone fireplace with a lot of wood in the garage for the long cold iowa winter- enjoy estate sale and auction and seem to bring home a wood burning stove occasionally where my friends scoop them up for the garage or shed heat.
      I think I will enjoy this forum and hope to gain new friends around the country. Know to the meat of this post. came across a very ornate rectangle parlor stove called a "Brilliant N.5 " parlor stove from the Shear and Packard Co- it has two mica window that open up- two lower doors that slide open in the front and a side door that also can open a decorated urn on top




- in great condition that needed just a little cleaning. Any help- knowledge- history- date- or value would be greatly appreciated. Will read and try to post pictures soon. I come across a lot of different stoves here in iowa especially on farms also so I think I can also help find things you might need.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like it's in nice condition. Your best bet would be to contact an antique stove dealer that has good knowledge of these old stoves and market demand for particular types and models. 

Try Good Time Stove
http://antiquestoves.net/dir/gts-home
and
http://www.antiquestoves.com/parlor stoves.htm
http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/


----------



## Fastdonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, Thats Nice......


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2015)

From what I can find out Shear and Packard produced stoves together from 1851-1869. There were a lot of foundries in the Albany area at that time and they made a lot of stoves. Shear and Packard were known for their American hot air cooking stove "which bakes like a brick oven."


----------



## ctmixer (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for your replies- think im going to like this forum,- going to start reading all the posts- anyone have any idea of value   thank you for everyone time- I appreciate it  david


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2015)

Contact some of the pros mentioned earlier. We might underestimate its value depending on market demand and details unknown to us. They also may have specific questions like was the finial originally nickel plated before it was painted?


----------



## ctmixer (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input- Just imagine sitting around this parlor stove in the winter during the civil war era and the conversation being brought up talking about the war or the great blizzard of 1861.- What great history-  Talking to a few pro's right now. Had no idea it was that old.  if any of my new friends need something special let me know. I hit a lot of farm /estates sales and they always have some really neat  items not only stoves- redoing a old single farrow horse plow right now. for the acreage . Let me know and I will try to help.  if you are interested in this  parlor stove let me know- still don't know what the value is- any guess/ball park would be great . Wish you peace    david


----------



## ShearPackard (Oct 14, 2016)

ctmixer said:


> Thanks for the input- Just imagine sitting around this parlor stove in the winter during the civil war era and the conversation being brought up talking about the war or the great blizzard of 1861.- What great history-  Talking to a few pro's right now. Had no idea it was that old.  if any of my new friends need something special let me know. I hit a lot of farm /estates sales and they always have some really neat  items not only stoves- redoing a old single farrow horse plow right now. for the acreage . Let me know and I will try to help.  if you are interested in this  parlor stove let me know- still don't know what the value is- any guess/ball park would be great . Wish you peace    david



Hello - My gr gr grandfather was Charles Isaac Packard - He owned and operated a hardware store in Neenah Wisconsin in the 1850's.  I wouldn't be surprised if he sold that stove...  His brother was Joseph Packard of Shear-Packard & Co in Albany NY.  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## moresnow (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow! Neat input here. History buff here as well. Welcome to Hearth David. You live a few minutes down the road from me.


----------

